# Age of weaning?



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I went to visit Myra's baby today - long story short, I picked up a pregnant rattie unknowingly... she only gave birth to one live baby and we had to proceed with an emergency spay... none of the others survived and some were severely deformed. After the surgery, she rejected the baby. We found a surrogate and things are working out.

Here's the baby at one week old today:









Anyway, his living situation is not entirely ideal at the moment and I'm wondering how old he needs to be before I can snag him and take him home with me. I already have a home lined up for him... but I want to make sure he's healthy and socialized before sending him on his way.


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm fairly sure that rat kittens are weaned at 4 to 4 and a half weeks.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Laboratories wean at 3 weeks, but the ideal for development is between 4 and 5. Considering his situation though, you might consider the earlier weaning and just be sure to provide him with soy formula for extra fat and protein since he'll be growing like crazy.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Usually surrogates are the best--what is it that makes the situation less than ideal?


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

He's at a feeder breeder and currently in a small bin with 5 adult rats, several babies and inadequate ventilation. I truly had no other option. I couldn't get him to eat with a paintbrush and my schedule wouldn't allow for enough feedings throughout the day anyway.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

@kksrats - taking him next Friday at 4 weeks old and supplementing some soy formula.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

FiMarie said:


> @kksrats - taking him next Friday at 4 weeks old and supplementing some soy formula.


That's really not a bad plan. I'd be eager to get him out of there as well.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I feel guilty that he's there, but I couldn't think of anything else. I had already tried networking on a facebook group but by the time anybody got back to me, he would have starved already. Her rat's babies were also two weeks old already and I wasn't sure if that would have been an issue in regards to acceptance/getting food.

I shouldn't beat myself up over it; I had to act fast and at least he's not dead. I literally worry about him every day that he's there though. I may inquire about whether he's eating and just snag him earlier next week. I'd really like to let him nurse until at leas 4 weeks but I don't really know what's best in this situation.

Any additional opinions are welcome. I never intended to have a baby rat and breeding is not for me... so I'm COMPLETELY ignorant here.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Well.... I snagged him today. He's having fun burrowing in some deep bedding, destroying cardboard and cuddling with my big rats. I wish they had smaller bar spacing so he could stay with them. They seem to like him bunches! He will have to settle for living alone and getting joint playtime. I already got him to boggle hehe


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Post photos!! I'm thrilled he made it, I was following your other thread.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

He gets the heat lamp since the big babies can cuddle together. He's too small to go with them... he'll climb through the bars!









Is it normal for a 3 week old to nibble and chew everything... even fingers??








Big ratties went to "visit" a.k.a. take all of the food out of Fergus' cage!














I'm pretty sure his favorite activity is bothering Cato.









This is Fergus spazzing/sprinting to the side of the cage where Cato ran past.










I tapped the water bottle to get him interested... he was grabbing at the metal ball with his hands and then drinking the drops off of the ground. So glad he figured it out!!








Beautiful, baby boy!!


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I had to share this one too.... The first time I bottle fed him, Cato and Myra were out and Cato jumped on my lap, used one arm to shove the baby's face out of the way, and the other hand to grab the nipple. Such a chunk! So now the big rats stay in when it's bottle time.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Fantastic! Can't wait to see pics of the cute lil guy! Sounds like he's doing great.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

The pics are so funny. I hope he I doing great now because I'm really late on this thread.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I can help with pictures!! This little boy came to live with me last Friday. These pics were all taken last night. 

The second picture is Fergus (towards the back) and Houdini sharing a drink.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww!! I like the picture with Ferg and Houdini sharing the water bottle.


----------

